# My Fluval Ebi



## Jojodog (Oct 16, 2011)

Stratum substrate
Fluval nano and Hagen mini Elite Filters
Paintball Co2 into a Fluval passive diffuser
Fluval 13w CFL and Beamswork 200 led fixtures
50w adjustable Topfin heater
3 CRS 
10 CBS
40 RCS


----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

nice tank dan.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Exquisite! I love that clean, lush look!


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

Beautiful tank. Thanks for posting


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

How are you finding using double the filtration? I was debating adding a mini elite into my ebi too, but thought it maybe too powerful. Are your shrimp or plants getting blown about?

Love the arrangement by the way.


----------



## Jojodog (Oct 16, 2011)

*ebi*

Not really. I added additional poly-fill to the elite which traps alot more small particulates thus slowing down the flow. U can always adjust the flow to the lowest. I have my wide open. The only difference would be that I removed all the piping from the outlet of the fluval nano filter cus of constant rattling. the flow goes straight up instead.


----------

